# Mini compressors



## Mark H. (Nov 26, 2005)

Anybody using 12V mini compressors for reinflation after beach driving?

What are some good brands? Pros and Cons?

Thanks,
Mark H.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

I personally havent seen one yet that has the pressure to fully inflate a tire. If your tire is flat you can get enough air to get you to a gas station or other air station for full pressure. IMO they are generally for emergency use.

My experiences have been several years ago and maybe the technology has improved them but I doubt it.

They do work well for inflating toys and boats... I have used one to inflate my pontoon/kick boat and rafts.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

those little ones with the lights, etc. are for roadside use. they do make 12V compressors that work good. you get what you pay for.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

This is what I carry with me. Will bring mine from 0psi to 35 in just over 2min. 
Superflow MV50


----------



## Mark H. (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks guys. Didn't see the similar thread until mine was moved to this forum. Sorry for the repeat.


----------



## oldsalt737 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Oba*

Do a search for "OBA" on this sight. There is a good thread from back in 09'.


----------



## Fishhook (Sep 18, 2007)

*Viair*

I installed a Viair compressor and tank on my truck this winter. I have only used it once to air up the tires on the truck and it worked fine. You do get what you pay for in this case. The MV50 seems to be the best all around portable unit for the money. 

I love my set up, but plumbing was a challange and lots of parts. 


Fishhook


----------



## scavengerj (Sep 10, 2007)

Another vote for the MV50



DMS #525
AMSA #1102
OBPA


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Bought one from one of the auto parts stores under the "Slime" brand and it has been filling my tires just fine foir the last few years. Will bring them back up from 18 to 35 in about 3-4 minutes per tire.
TjB


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

tjbjornsen said:


> Bought one from one of the auto parts stores under the "Slime" brand and it has been filling my tires just fine foir the last few years. Will bring them back up from 18 to 35 in about 3-4 minutes per tire.
> TjB


Harbor Freight has a good one. It will up your tires pretty quickly. It's heavy duty and cannot be plugged into the ciggy lighter.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Lumberhead (May 23, 2007)

That red Superflow MV50 does a pretty nice job, and was bought at Pep Boys 4 years ago for about $50. The coiled hose could be another 3 feet longer, but I have used mine a number of times to air up my F150 from 15 to 35 psi. It has never even looked like it was thinking of burning up or siezing. It comes in a nice carrying case too.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

turbo charge it
http://www.4x4wire.com/4x4-projects/porting-the-superflow-mv50-compressor


----------



## shootera3 (Sep 5, 2004)

*Superflo MV50*

I just got an MV50, works great, better then expected. Got it from Amazon.com. a good deal free shipping and when geting Amazon credit card $30.00 off. Total cost was $30.00. I will cancel credit card next month, since I do not need it.


----------

